# Junk Food addiction



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

For the last few months, I have been consuming junk food (Fried chicken, fries/chips, pizza, kebabs) as well as big tubs of ice cream and sweets on a daily basis. Although I am not morbidly obese my family have noticed that I have been putting on weight. However, I can't stop eating crap. 

Just knowing that I have junk food to look forward is the only thing that makes me happy. It fills the emptiness inside, that nothing else can fill. I feel excited and happy when I'm on the way to the shops or the local chippy, it's a nice break from being depressed and miserable all the time. 

I have tried exercising by taking long walks in the countryside and it does make me feel a bit better but not as much as eating my favourite food does. As soon as I come back to my lonely bedroom, I become depressed again, at least I can binge eat in my room and feel happy.
Just thinking of the word 'healthy' makes me recoil. I know I should be healthy but I don't want to be, I don't want to live a long life. Part of me wishes for a heart attack to end this all, but when I think of how my mum would react to my untimely death I know I can't die. 

My therapist just says that this citalopram will make me feel better but it's not doing anything, I need to talk to her about this. 

I don't know what to do, in fact I am just about to cave in and spend £5 on a large tub ice cream. I don't spend my money on anything else but food nowadays. I feel moody and empty inside (metaphorically) if I don't get my fix. If I don't eat junk food, then I won't eat at all. I really am unable to look after my body.


----------



## PressOnBrah (Feb 23, 2014)

Try medjool dates. MUCH healthier obsession.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nayak said:


> @apx24
> Yeah this is great information actually i was in searing for this information and thinking to make a thread for this but i have no need to make any thread after read out this information anyways thanks for this great Health tips i will apply at home ...
> Have a nice day my friend


:high5

Thanks mate I hope you have a good day too! Hope you find those health tips you're looking for!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Junk food is good in moderation. Try looking for healthier, but tasty options? Like, maybe not a bowl of salad yet, but some baked fish with vegetables? I don't know, just a suggestion.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

I do know what you mean though I have an overall food addiction. I would eat almost anything healthy, semi-healthy or junk depending on what is available and how desperate I am to snack on something. It has gotten to the point where I would snack on something anywhere in public and not care if anyone sees me eat. Exercise sometimes just doesn't cut it when I feel down and out.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Dude. Kebab is the ****. Especially chicken kebab. I really don't know anyone besides vegetarians who would pass this up. Delicious. My momma would tell me "Paloma, when you eat crap, you feel like crap" and that's actually the truth. I know eating salads is not really a lot of people's thing but you really don't have to deprive yourself. I don't have self control at all in anything I do. Slowly, I ma starting to change that. Just try to eat healthy for a week and see how that goes. You will be craving junk food less if you just try to eat healthy for a while.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

But eating that crap is making the depression worse.



Paloma M said:


> Dude. Kebab is the ****. Especially chicken kebab. I really don't know anyone besides vegetarians who would pass this up. Delicious. My momma would tell me "Paloma, when you eat crap, you feel like crap" and that's actually the truth. I know eating salads is not really a lot of people's thing but you really don't have to deprive yourself. I don't have self control at all in anything I do. Slowly, I ma starting to change that. Just try to eat healthy for a week and see how that goes. You will be craving junk food less if you just try to eat healthy for a while.


Kebabs are good after you have been drinking to absorb the alcohol haha.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I hear smiling while you are eating a salad makes the experience better. You should try it next time. You'll feel silly all over. Enjoy life; don't let food dictate how you feel and who you are... That being said, I suggest you start with baby steps to curb back your addiction. Let go of one thing that you are displeased about your current diet and substitute it with a healthier version. When you feel you no longer need that particular food, tackle another type of food that you want to change. Meanwhile, with every meal, try to eat it with equal amounts of vegetables. This will give you more nutrients and feeling of fullness so your body won't keep craving for more food. Be mindful and be determined. I used to be addicted to sugar and tons of sweets. Now I rarely have any added sugar. And when I do go out to get Starbucks or boba tea or smoothies, I find that everything tastes so sweet and sickening that I can barely finish it. I realized I've altered my taste buds quite a bit. I think that's what you need to do. Keep eating healthy to the point you no longer desire the junk and when you do eat the junk food again, you'll notice how salty or fatty or sweet it tastes and it will no longer appeal to you. Hope this helps.

Oh yeah and while you are doing that, find an outside activity to indulge yourself in, to keep your mind off of food. Replace the feelings of emptiness with something else...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> But eating that crap is making the depression worse.
> 
> Kebabs are good after you have been drinking to absorb the alcohol haha.


That's your own damn opinion. I can eat kebabs every day if I could. Especially chicken kebabs. I go to Persian parties once a year and they have an amazing cook who makes the best kebabs ever. Even more delicious with grilled tomatoes and yogurt.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> That's your own damn opinion.


I wasn't even talking about kebabs, lol. I was talking about the junk food the OP was talking about.

Not everything is about you, Paloma.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> I wasn't even talking about kebabs, lol. I was talking about the junk food the OP was talking about.
> 
> Not everything is about you, Paloma.


Read what you've just posted about kebabs.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Read what you've just posted about kebabs.


What I said to YOU was the stuff I said after I quoted you NOT before it. The other stuff I said was in relation to the original poster. Would have thought this was obvious lol.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> What I said to YOU was the stuff I said after I quoted you not before it. The other stuff I said was in relation to the original poster. Would have thought this was obvious lol.


Wow you seriously thought it would have been obvious when you only replied to my own comment?? Obviously it's not. You should have mentioned OP in your second comment. Derp derp.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah...it's so easy to detect anything online especially sarcasm.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Wow you seriously thought it would have been obvious when you only replied to my own comment?? Obviously it's not. You should have mentioned OP in your second comment. Derp derp.


How is it not obvious? When you talk to someone, you quote them, and then say stuff.

Like I've said a million times, common sense just isn't very common anymore.

Lay off the red wine, Paloma, it's clearly not doing you any favours.



Paloma M said:


> Yeah...it's so easy to detect anything online especially sarcasm.


I wasn't being sarcastic. You just think everything is about you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Just because I made a post about that ONE DAY where I drank red wine doesn't mean I drink it every day and even if I realized you were actually directing that comment towards OP, I would still tell you the same thing about kebabs since you are bashing on it. Doesn't matter whether you meant that comment towards OP or not. I will still tell you why I think kebabs are so great.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Doesn't matter whether you meant that comment towards OP or not. I will still tell you why I think kebabs are so great.


That's fine but when you say stuff like this...



Paloma M said:


> That's your own damn opinion.


You just gotta chillax a bit.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well you need to relax and not comment on how not EVERYTHING is about me when I just posted one comment.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Well you need to relax and not comment on how not EVERYTHING is about me when I just posted one comment.


But we wouldn't even be having this conversation if you didn't have reading comprehension problems.

Look at the positives, Paloma, at least you have learned something today.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> But we wouldn't even be having this conversation if you didn't have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> Look at the positives, Paloma, at least you have learned something today.


That you're nothing but a moron? Yeah I did learn that today and you actually learned something today by mentioning OP in your sentences and not the fact that you think you stated the obvious and go back and read what I just posted, even if I did realize you were directing that comment towards OP, I would have still said the same thing. looks like you really didn't learn anything at all.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> How is it not obvious? When you talk to someone, you quote them, and then say stuff.
> 
> Like I've said a million times, common sense just isn't very common anymore.
> 
> ...


I did not say you were being sarcastic. I was the one being sarcastic by giving you an example on how apparently it's so "easy" when it comes detecting anything online. You see?? You had no idea I was being sarcastic. That's exactly how I feel when you were actually directing your other post to OP.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> That you're nothing but a moron? Yeah I did learn that today and you actually learned something today by mentioning OP in your sentences and not the fact that you think you stated the obvious and go back and read what I just posted, even if I did realize you were directing that comment towards OP, I would have still said the same thing. looks like you really didn't learn anything at all.


I think I learned that you have problems controlling anger.

Anyway it's tiresome talking to someone like you. Catch ya later. Make sure the door doesn't hit you on your way out.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> I hear smiling while you are eating a salad makes the experience better. You should try it next time. You'll feel silly all over. Enjoy life; don't let food dictate how you feel and who you are... That being said, I suggest you start with baby steps to curb back your addiction. Let go of one thing that you are displeased about your current diet and substitute it with a healthier version. When you feel you no longer need that particular food, tackle another type of food that you want to change. Meanwhile, with every meal, try to eat it with equal amounts of vegetables. This will give you more nutrients and feeling of fullness so your body won't keep craving for more food. Be mindful and be determined. I used to be addicted to sugar and tons of sweets. Now I rarely have any added sugar. And when I do go out to get Starbucks or boba tea or smoothies, I find that everything tastes so sweet and sickening that I can barely finish it. I realized I've altered my taste buds quite a bit. I think that's what you need to do. Keep eating healthy to the point you no longer desire the junk and when you do eat the junk food again, you'll notice how salty or fatty or sweet it tastes and it will no longer appeal to you. Hope this helps.
> 
> Oh yeah and while you are doing that, find an outside activity to indulge yourself in, to keep your mind off of food. Replace the feelings of emptiness with something else...


Thanks for the advice, I took the train out to Windsor yesterday and walked for 10 miles in the countryside. It felt really good walking through the fields, climbing the hills and looking at the horses and cows in the fields, plus the castle looks amazing, but as soon as I got home I felt incredibly depressed again and ordered a supersize pizza.

lol smiling whilst eating, I'd feel really stupid doing that. I like the taste of salad and vegetables but it doesn't make me happy like junk food does.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> I think I learned that you have problems controlling anger.
> 
> Anyway it's tiresome talking to someone like you. Catch ya later. Make sure the door doesn't hit you on your way out.


No. Actually, I have problems with people who can't even take a hint like you. Make sure the tip of your nose doesn't scrape the ceiling on your way out.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Dude. Kebab is the ****. Especially chicken kebab. I really don't know anyone besides vegetarians who would pass this up. Delicious. My momma would tell me "Paloma, when you eat crap, you feel like crap" and that's actually the truth. I know eating salads is not really a lot of people's thing but you really don't have to deprive yourself. I don't have self control at all in anything I do. Slowly, I ma starting to change that. Just try to eat healthy for a week and see how that goes. You will be craving junk food less if you just try to eat healthy for a while.


I know I should, but it's hard when it feels like the only thing that will lift you out of this depression. I enjoy salads and vegetables but I'll feel unsatisfied, I suppose I will have to deal with that dissatisfaction until it goes away. It's just at night when I get the most depressed, during the day it's not too bad.

Personally I prefer lamb kebabs, but chicken is nice too. Most kebabs here are either Turkish or Pakistani. I've never had a Persian kebab before.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> No. Actually, I have problems with people who can't even take a hint like you. Make sure the tip of your nose doesn't scrape the ceiling on your way out.


I will try my best. I still think you're hot though just to be clear. Wouldn't want to think what your breathe would be like after a kebab with garlic sauce though.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> I will try my best. I still think you're hot though just to be clear. Wouldn't want to think what your breathe would be like after a kebab with garlic sauce though.


You are really stupid. Sleep on that, wake up tomorrow, and tell me how you feel. Go drink some herbal tea.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> You are really stupid. Sleep on that, wake up tomorrow, and tell me how you feel. Go drink some herbal tea.


Drinking makes you honest. Why are you shocked you are a pretty girl.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> Drinking makes you honest. *Why are you shocked you are a pretty girl.*


Come on man, that's a low blow, you know that she has had issues with her image in the past


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Come on man, that's a low blow, you know that she has had issues with her image in the past


What? If more guys said the same thing she wouldn't have those issues :con


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

changeme77 said:


> What? If more guys said the same thing she wouldn't have those issues :con


You really think that?

Anyway, I don't want to get involved in this spat between you two. Just try not to get this thread blocked please.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

apx24 said:


> You really think that?


Well, sure. If you get enough social validation you're going to start thinking it's true after a while.

I wasn't being sarcastic. I meant what I said.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

apx24 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I took the train out to Windsor yesterday and walked for 10 miles in the countryside. It felt really good walking through the fields, climbing the hills and looking at the horses and cows in the fields, plus the castle looks amazing, but as soon as I got home I felt incredibly depressed again and ordered a supersize pizza.
> 
> lol smiling whilst eating, I'd feel really stupid doing that. I like the taste of salad and vegetables but it doesn't make me happy like junk food does.


Wow. That's a long walk. Just wondering, were you taking breaks and eating filling snacks during the time you were walking? I would order pizza too if I walked for that long. Lol. I like to go hiking sometimes and almost always I have a big meal at the end of the day, to make up for lost protein/calories. But anyways, seems like you are suffering more from emotional eating rather than just junk foods addiction. In that case, working on self esteem and stress is most important...


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Melodies0fLife said:


> Wow. That's a long walk. Just wondering, were you taking breaks and eating filling snacks during the time you were walking? I would order pizza too if I walked for that long. Lol. I like to go hiking sometimes and almost always I have a big meal at the end of the day, to make up for lost protein/calories. But anyways, seems like you are suffering more from emotional eating rather than just junk foods addiction. In that case, working on self esteem and stress is most important...


Well I ate a subway sandwich before I went, and I just had a big bottle of water during my walk, and when I got home I ordered a 15' pizza and a large tub of ice cream, had half the pizza yesterday and the other half today.

Even now, I'm fighting the temptation to get fried chicken. Yes, it's all emotional. I used junk food for emotional support, I don't know where else to get it. Salads and fruits and all foods are nice but they don't 'fill me up' emotionally. I feel even more depressed if I don't have junk food, even going one day without it would be hard. It's just the evenings man, they are so damn lonely. During the day I'm okay.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

apx24 said:


> I can't stop eating crap.


 You can't or you don't want to?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> Drinking makes you honest. Why are you shocked you are a pretty girl.


But you need to understand that I have absolutely no idea what you look like. So do not be so confident when it comes to talking to me online.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You can't or you don't want to?


To be honest, both.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> But you need to understand that I have absolutely no idea what you look like. So do not be so confident when it comes to talking to me online.


Sorry. Just trying to give you more confidence. I forgot with girls it depends on who is giving the compliment haha.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

apx24 said:


> To be honest, both.


 This is the key to "addiction". I don't honestly believe there's any such thing as "junk food addiction". Having been a smoker for many years and trying everything to quit, I must concede that addiction does exist but this is a strong word and it should be reserved for the most extreme circumstances. I think this society is abusing words like "addiction" and we're going to pay for it when the morons running things start outlawing everything under the sun because they have an excuse (In that they've brainwashed people into believing they're addicted to ice cream).

At any rate, I finally realized the reason I couldn't quit smoking was because I didn't really want to. You don't quit doing things you really want to do even if you think they're bad for you.

I finally did quit smoking in 2007 or 08 (can't remember which) when I finally convinced myself that I wanted to and I wasn't enjoying it anymore.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, I really like junk food to the extent that it is ruining my health and I feel as if I ought to change my dieting habits although I struggle to find the motivation to do so.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've never been good with dieting but I found that increasing the amount of exercise helped with my motivation to not eat quite as much. Walking isn't really enough for me but I love jogging.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> At any rate, I finally realized the reason I couldn't quit smoking was because I didn't really want to. You don't quit doing things you really want to do even if you think they're bad for you.
> 
> I finally did quit smoking in 2007 or 08 (can't remember which) when I finally convinced myself that I wanted to and I wasn't enjoying it anymore.


I agree with this comment. :yes That's how I felt with my sugar cravings. My concern for my health, my concerns for developing diabetes like my mom did overcame my desire for sweets and junk. I didn't want to end up like her... So I turned into a semi health nut and am now feeling so much better and mentally "clearer."


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I've never been good with dieting but I found that increasing the amount of exercise helped with my motivation to not eat quite as much. Walking isn't really enough for me but I love jogging.


I hate running, I'm a terrible runner, my technique is awful. I much prefer walking or cycling.



Melodies0fLife said:


> I agree with this comment. :yes That's how I felt with my sugar cravings. My concern for my health, my concerns for developing diabetes like my mom did overcame my desire for sweets and junk. I didn't want to end up like her... So I turned into a semi health nut and am now feeling so much better and mentally "clearer."


I actually cooked some pasta, so this is the first time in weeks that I've had a meal that wasn't a takeout or junk food, I did have yet more ice cream today though, and I had to resist ordering a large kebab and fried chicken, I was about to order it but forced myself out of it at the last moment. The main thing that's stopping me is that I can't afford to keep eating like this. Luckily, my accommodation (including bills) is paid for but I won't have money for anything else if I keep ordering crap.

It sucks though, I actually feel really dissastisfied and am resisting going to the shop to get sweets. It's 8:30pm now so it's only 2 and a half hours until the shops close.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I hate running, I'm a terrible runner, my technique is awful. I much prefer walking or cycling.
> 
> I actually cooked some pasta, so this is the first time in weeks that I've had a meal that wasn't a takeout or junk food, I did have yet more ice cream today though, and I had to resist ordering a large kebab and fried chicken, I was about to order it but forced myself out of it at the last moment. The main thing that's stopping me is that I can't afford to keep eating like this. Luckily, my accommodation (including bills) is paid for but I won't have money for anything else if I keep ordering crap.
> 
> It sucks though, I actually feel really dissastisfied and am resisting going to the shop to get sweets. It's 8:30pm now so it's only 2 and a half hours until the shops close.


That's good! That's definitely a start for change. I know how expensive food becomes when dining out/ordering take out so that would be a good motivation... to cook for yourself and save money instead.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I hate running, I'm a terrible runner, my technique is awful. I much prefer walking or cycling.


How about buying a cheap exercise bike for your room?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Charmander said:


> How about buying a cheap exercise bike for your room?


I suppose I could do, but I have a mountain bike which I enjoy riding, but it's at my parents house so I don't get the chance to ride it that often. There is a gym literally across the road from where I live, I'm just reluctant to spend money on a membership, and plus I wouldn't feel comfortable exercising in a room full of other people.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

if eating takeaways is something you enjoy/love then do it! 

exercise also to keep your takeaways, do something like a bench mark, 6 laps around the park oval by end of the week, if you slack off and don't do any during the week then do all 6 laps on friday =P

all honesty tho i think us SA people should not need to remove something we love in order to improve our life or we crash and burn without that lil thing that makes us happy.

keep but also add =)


----------



## lonefighter (Apr 21, 2014)

You are eating so much because you have nothing better to do in your life. I am in the same situation. But there is a way you can cut down on the junk food, NOT completely cut it out of your life.

Your stomach always has a limit, after which it stops taking in anymore food. Then, you will no longer feel the need to eat. Always, whenever you buy junk food, buy them in small quantities. Also, have some healthy food nearby. Then tell yourself that you can have the junk food as soon as you have a pretty significant quantity of the healthy food. 

This way, your stomach will be pretty full with the healthy food that you will only consume smaller portions of junk food. But you will still get to eat the junk food though. 

But don't eat the junk food first and then the healthy food. Because you will loose all your motivation then.

By doing this, you will be able to get rid of the regret and further depression that results from eating too much junk food.


----------



## AminNalcrackers8eight (Apr 20, 2014)

Doubt this will be much help.. but hey try packing some favorite items in small back pack or something and some other healthy stuff like nuts, berrys, w.e they could be candied or w.e but try and maybe find a nice safe spot where you can gather your thoughts for 30 minutes eat and go back to walking or biking w.e it is you do.  And also try looking into making smoothies or something at home.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

So re the kebab debate earlier in the thread, they aren't healthy are they?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just ordered a large deep fried fish, large chips and 6 pieces of chicken. I'll eat well tonight, hopefully this **** will knock some more years off my life. 
I got paid yesterday for some work I did over Christmas so I have the money to pay for it now. I also ate another large ice cream tub yesterday and today and a large Big Mac Meal. I saw my parents for the first time in a month and they said I'm looking well so maybe I'm not putting on more weight, and also I seem to be in a really grumpy mood.


----------



## tootshibbard (Apr 19, 2014)

OP - 

I know pretty much exactly what you mean. When you don't feel like you have much else giving you pleasure or relief then comfort foods takes on an even greater value then it does probably even for most people. And comfort food is tempting for the average person to indulge in so when you don't feel right one can only imagine.

I was feeling I think very similar to how you were 2 years ago. I was 35 and 40 pounds overweight and near obese according to my doctor. My cholesterol was over 240. Plus crap food is cheaper in general and I was trying to buy food for myself and my mom off her income so I didn't want to spend foolishly.

But just do your best to change one or two foods at first that you indulge in. Try to find some replacements that you can tolerate that aren't AS bad for you. Start there. I started by cutting out all soda. I was drinking up to 300 calories or more a day. I found that I liked tea and diet tonic water well enough (I hate diet soda). Now I would say I actually prefer both to soda. 

Then maybe try some exercise (preferably aerobic but anything will do). Just try for a few months. Then tell yourself you can go back if its THAT bad for you. And you are not a "failure" if you do go back to your old ways. But you will have given it a shot and you can judge more fairly down the road the cost/benefit of eating healthier verses indulging on junk.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Caterpillar13 said:


> So re the kebab debate earlier in the thread, they aren't healthy are they?


I wouldn't dare hate on kebaps, Paloma is fiesty.


----------



## thecalisthenicsdude (Apr 12, 2014)

Caterpillar13 said:


> So re the kebab debate earlier in the thread, they aren't healthy are they?


Well the chicken kebabs are actually pretty healthy. Doner kebabs im not too sure about but idc they taste ****ing amazing especially with all the salad and sauce


----------



## MJones (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you tried slowly reducing the amount you eat, I used to drink fizzy drinks everyday years ago and found it was better to slowly reduce the amount I drink

If you just stop you will just get an urge to eat junk again


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

tootshibbard said:


> OP -
> 
> I know pretty much exactly what you mean. When you don't feel like you have much else giving you pleasure or relief then comfort foods takes on an even greater value then it does probably even for most people. And comfort food is tempting for the average person to indulge in so when you don't feel right one can only imagine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this advice, I have an ice cream addiction, I currently eat about 5 litres a week of it, I've had a large tub every day for weeks now, and there's also the fried food.
I'm going to try and eat yoghurt instead of ice cream, and rice instead of fries, and grilled chicken instead of fried chicken, and squash and juice instead of fizzy drinks. I think your method is better than going cold turkey. I just hope I get the same 'high' from these foods. 
I did have a nice steak today and it made me feel good.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't care anymore, now that I've possibly failed my university degree I'm going to eat junk food every day until I die. I hope what I eat ruins every organ in my body and ends up killing me.


----------



## ctlkn (May 12, 2014)

Instead of reducing the amount of junk food you are eating try to increase the amount of healthy food instead. That way the cravings will reduce and you will eventually retrain your brain. Also drink lots of water, aim for 4 litres a day. 

You answered in my topic so there's no need of repeating my story but I was overweight as well before I started Uni and managed to lose 20kgs in 7-8 months mostly by stopping sodas. During those 7-8 months I was still eating unhealthy, most of the days I was eating sandwiches for breakfast, macaroni for lunch and spaghetti for dinner. I wasn't exercising much too but simply dropping these 100 grams of sugar a day (I used to drink 1l of coke a day before that) made a tremendous difference.

So back to eating healthy - add one healthy item to each of your meals, preferably something rich in fibres. I started dieting earlier this year and found out that by dropping all types of simple carbs from my diet I am now able to sleep for just 6 hours a night and feel full of energy during the day. I have enough energy to go to gym 6 times a week, study, work, try to socialize ... and all of this while I am still battling with SA and low self-esteem. Imagine what would it be if I didn't have to deal with them. My carbs are coming from fruits, oats and wholemeal pittas. That's it. No bread, cakes, pastas ... even no rice, I found out I am better without it.

I know it's not easy, but it is not as hard as beating SA either so you can do it. Start doing small steps and you will progress eventually. If you need some specific advice regarding nutrition feel free to ask me, I have helped a lot of people with this after I managed to transform my body.


----------

